# Good Free Proxy Software



## sbw (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello.

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place, please move it if I have posted it incorrectly.

MY SITUATION:

I am running a large network of about 1000 PC's and 4000 accounts on the network, which also have access to their desktop from home....

I need to restrict the users internet as that is what the comapny wants. I have, untill now been using an old PC that was replaced on the network with Win Server 03 on it and CCProxy installed. It was, and still is running fine on this spec:
800(ish) MB of RAM
80GB HDD
800 Mhz Processor. (Intel)
100MB Single (built in) network card.

Now I had given it a port (123) and via group policy on the Domain Controller Server set all accounts that were ment to, to use that PC/Server. However, accessing it to block an additional site was slow, and it'd take nearly 30 mins to block just one site! I know the alternative is to buy another server and use that, but we don't have the funding to buy a Proxy server at the moment.

I have backed up that system, and as we are off (no people in work) for a week, I have installed Ubuntu desktop to see how much quicker it is, and Whoa, it is! But, I can't find any Proxy software for Ubuntu that allows me to use it as a sort of Global Web Filter. Any Ideas? I need them soon ish, and this box will be added onto the domain again.

There is no need to wory about the Linux compatabillity, as we run a few linux server on the network, and I know (as I use Linux myself) how to use it.

Thanks in advance. :grin:


----------



## sbw (Jun 7, 2009)

bump...


----------



## sbw (Jun 7, 2009)

bump...


----------



## Regret (Oct 21, 2009)

No idea what you're trying to ask help for, sorry...


----------



## sbw (Jun 7, 2009)

Regret said:


> No idea what you're trying to ask help for, sorry...


What I'm aksin for is advice on a good piece of Proxy foftware we can use at work.


----------



## Regret (Oct 21, 2009)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455930

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226387


----------

